
SCons Is Still Slow - luu
https://blog.melski.net/2013/12/11/update-scons-is-still-really-slow/
======
rozab
So... This whole exchange happened 7 years ago? Why is it being talked about
now? In any case, this needs a (2013) tag

------
jart
tl;dr author claims scons is quadratic and isn't sure if that's due to the
kernel or scons itself. How about a comparison to gnu make? Charts would be
easier to read if they plotted x and x^2 dotted lines.

